# 360 Vs. PS3 Vs. Wii



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know if this has been done. I just wanna know whats your favorite console out of the three latest systems.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a PS3 and a Wii, but don't care to get an Xbox 360. I can't say if I like the PS3 or Wii better.


----------



## TehSean (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes. It's been done.


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Yes. It's been done.


Sorry then My Mistake


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 7, 2008)

Meh ps3 i spose only because i have one though :3


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a 360 and a Wii.  Not to be mean or anything, but I just don't see anything I would enjoy on the PS3 besides MGS4.  I'll probably get it once the prices come down.


----------



## Nightingalle (Jul 7, 2008)

I own them all.  I like the ps3 best out of them all, it's superior in my mind both graphically and performance.  I like them all though, for different reasons.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 7, 2008)

Playstation 3.  I like all the stuff it can do.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 7, 2008)

Since getting a really good computer, none of the latest-gen consols have interested me.  I can get most of the games I want for the PC, plus I get the added bonus of having mods/cheats at my disposal.


----------



## lafeel (Jul 7, 2008)

PS3, mainly because that is what I have.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 7, 2008)

PC, it's faster, more reliable, more powerful, more versatile, more useful, ... do I have to keep going on?


----------



## Tudd (Jul 7, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> PC, it's faster, more reliable, more powerful, more versatile, more useful, ... do I have to keep going on?


 
More prone to break down? Oh wait... 360 is in the comparison. 

Seems to be going just how I expected it to, with Wii in the lead!


----------



## Mastermaul (Jul 7, 2008)

The Wii, because i'm a blind Nintendo fan-boy.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 7, 2008)

Of the three consoles, all I have is a Wii. I used to be a serious Nintendo fan-girl, but after several months of reading about the consoles and their various games, I loosened my belief. There are good things and bad things about each one, so I'm not picking one over the other anymore.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 7, 2008)

Tudd said:


> More prone to break down? Oh wait... 360 is in the comparison.



But wait! PS3 is still in the running for 'more prone to breakdown' infamy, what with firmware 2.4.0 turning PS3s into 700$ doorstops left and right!


----------



## Tudd (Jul 7, 2008)

Drakkenmensch said:


> But wait! PS3 is still in the running for 'more prone to breakdown' infamy, what with firmware 2.4.0 turning PS3s into 700$ doorstops left and right!


 
With a very simple solution too.  Format in a PC.


----------



## bane233 (Jul 7, 2008)

woot 369!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 7, 2008)

Drakkenmensch said:


> But wait! PS3 is still in the running for 'more prone to breakdown' infamy, what with firmware 2.4.0 turning PS3s into 700$ doorstops left and right!



Mine hasn't broken down.    And we're on our second 360.


----------



## Drex150 (Jul 7, 2008)

I like them all for various different reasons. 360 is better for shooters (pc is the best, but not an option heh), PS3 is best for fighting games, and the Wii is unique and has games like Brawl that make it fun.

I would say out of them all I play the 360 the most though. Rock Band, Mass Effect, Halo 3, Gears of War and so on have taken days of my life away.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 8, 2008)

I only have a Wii. <(T_________T)>

As much as I love the games on it, I can't play Soul Calibur or Devil May Cry... <(T_______________T)>


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 8, 2008)

If you don't vote for the last option you need to re-evaluate everything about your life.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 8, 2008)

My PS3 has used, abused, and thrown me out in the trash, and I still bow before its majesty.  That's love.  :3  Despite its technical dificulties, nothing else can compare in graphics and gameplay, and that makes it worth the heartache when it misbehaves.

Course, I am a masochist.  But not usually when technology is concerned.  >_>;  *shakes fist at laptop threateningly*


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the 360's games =3 They are goood, the Wii too many party games and the ps3, pfft, the ps3


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 8, 2008)

Nylak said:


> nothing else can compare in gameplay



*AHAHAHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Seel (Jul 8, 2008)

bane233 said:


> woot 369!



3 6 9
DAMN SHE FINE
HOPIN' SHE CAN SOCK IT TO ME ONE MO' TIME
GET LOW GET LOW GET LOW GET LOW

i'm a fan of all systems and don't heavily favor any of them...and i woulda picked the last option on this poll, but....that's no fun   >8\
haven't had the chance to adequately play each system and make a fair choice here, but 360 was the one i chose to buy because it had more games i was interested in. there were some games that caught my interest for the wii, and so far very few games that have for the PS3.

so, i voted 360


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a Wii and I love it when I actually play it. >_>

I have 4 bloody games for the thing and 2 of them are horrible. But, when I play the other 2, I realize what a marvelous piece of technology it really is. I dare you to play Super Mario Galaxy and not cum at the pure awesome.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 8, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I dare you to play Super Mario Galaxy and not cum at the pure awesome.



Galaxy was awesome, but I was let down by how they just patched on the abilities... I find Okami is better, even if it is a PS2 port. X3 <(^o^)>


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 8, 2008)

Nylak said:


> nothing else can compare in gameplay





Wait Wait said:


> *AHAHAHAHAHAHA*




I second that XD


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 8, 2008)

oh no console wars! D:

I love my wii and it's second-rate graphics most, though. The good games are great! Bad games are garbage, but as far as I am concerned, there is more good than bad.

Although I wish I had a 360 as well. Lots of games (who I don't give a shit if they are exclusive or not) are out for the system, that I have tried and loved.

As for PS3, it lacks a game library and anything that really makes me want it. Although it's been a while since I actually played a PS3, so this opinion might change, but for the time being, PS3 is out of the question for me.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Jul 8, 2008)

Missing poll option:
"I don't have any you insensitive clod!"


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jul 8, 2008)

I find wii good. I can't afford any of the other systems. D : Plus, I enjoyed most of their games. : 3


----------



## Kickapoo (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha, omg the three are dead-even at 8 votes each.  Nice!


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 8, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> Haha, omg the three are dead-even at 8 votes each.  Nice!



360 is now ahead of the other three options by 1 vote. <(o.o)^

Nyeh, I have better things to do than stand around and watch this poll.
*leaves topic*


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 8, 2008)

I have all 3 systems, but i prefer the 360 just because theres more avaible for it and online play is better


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 9, 2008)

I own em all, even portables. Why miss out on anything good?


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 9, 2008)

damn i dont have any of the consels


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 9, 2008)

PS3 has system software that adds new features to every part of you XMB bar and is never buggy, for me.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 9, 2008)

Well...I like all three, so don't take my post personal.

I like PS3 because of it's supirior rendering and internet service. Not to mention, that six-axis is quite handy at times.
What I don't like about PS3 is that it took to long to take off. There were no games worthy of it's hefty pricetag for almost a year. Not to mention, the heavily anticipated _Lair_ was cool in the trailers, but somewhat frustrating to control your wobbly dragon in combat and to see off in the distance with the most annoying "Haze Effect".

What I like about Xbox360 is that it's joystick seems more built for a first person shooters, which is what 360 is concentrated on.
What I don't like about 360 is that they released waaaaaay to early, and most importantly, they realeased it in it's beta stage. There was bugs, overheating, freezing, etc. Also, their Xbox Live feature is cute and all, but it's not worth a monthly payment if you're the only system out there charging your customers to play on the internet.

What I like about Wii is that the Wii's controls can do any and everything. It's works beautifuly for shooters like _Metroid Prime 3: Corruption_, and at the same time, you can hack away at the bad guys with a sword in games like _No More Heroes_. It's just simply more entertaining to physicaly swing/shoot at the bad guys than to bash buttons.

What I don't like about the Wii is simply purchasing one. After you camp a certain store for a few days, someone cuts in line in front of you and takes the last Wii away from you as if you was gonna break it on contact. Also, on some online games, if one person quits the match or lags out, everyone is sent back to a connection screen and is forced to wait for someone to replaces the quitter/lagger. Gets old after awhile.



Since i'm a guy who likes flexability and uniqueness with my games and the "Everybody's got one" feature, I vote Wii.


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 9, 2008)

Lukealyke said:


> I have a 360 and a Wii. Not to be mean or anything, but I just don't see anything I would enjoy on the PS3 besides MGS4. I'll probably get it once the prices come down.


Should look into the Resistance games, they are epic.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 9, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Should look into the Resistance games, they are epic.



Unreal Tournament 3 
=3

(........Interesting name.....)


----------



## Revamp (Jul 9, 2008)

I took the 360. It's superior in so many ways than the other 2.

The PS3 is a good system. Though it's barely portable being the system that weighs the most of the 3. The wireless gaming is crappy, especially since you can only have one person at a time playing online. So much for it being free. And also the warranty for it is definitely worthless. Even a buildup of dust goes under "act of god" and that voids the warranty. And you have to buy the most expensive PS3 for backwards compatability, thats definitely a cheap shot. It's got the best graphics and stuff, but that doesnt make a game, it really doesn't. 

Blu-ray is pointless. The only reason it has the best graphics is because it behaves like an anti-skip cd player. It spins faster and stores information on like a crapload of memory. It shouldn't have to do that to have good graphics. Only reason it costs so damn much. 


The wii....that's all i have to say really 
It did have it's innovation factor when it first came out. But that's about it...and the virtual console, if you have online and cash.  Most games on the wii really suck. It only has maybe 10-15 good and noticeable games out of the hundreds made. and out of those games, 5-7 of them arent Wii exclusive at all. The wireless gaming is bad...really bad. The friend idea is ok, but when you have to have separate codes for games, it becomes teedious and hard as heck to keep up. Also you have a set limit of friends to use. For games that go online, the lag makes it impossible to play against others unless you're friends with them. 

The wii doesn't even play anything like a CD or DVD...and that blows. 


The 360 is the best system out of them all in my opinion. Remember "you get what you pay for" and MS definitely proves that point. The live function is like no other, and the multiplayer online experience is unmatched. Despite the RROD, it corrected it's mistake and now replaces those systems...most of them anyway. Most of the best games come out only for the 360, and have definitely become memorable. The controller for the 360 is the best one out of the three. 

For the wii, you really have to be on Nintendo's cojones. It comes out with a lot of useless stuff. For example the wheel for the wii. Even though it does provide somewhat of a better experience, the reception is bad, and the best option to drive the cars in MK is using the GCN controller. The wii fit is pretty much pointless. I mean you can do those same exact exercises on your own without a system and pad. If you're that damn lazy then be my guest, but it serves as pointless in my book. You'd get more cash selling the thing now, because the demand is so high. 

And if you think that I'm the only one that thinks this way about the wii then you're wrong, there are plenty other professional companies that think almost the same way. And there even was a video for reasons to trade or keep the wii, and the reasons to trade it won big time. http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33664.html


----------



## zevvy (Jul 9, 2008)

well...i have a wii and i love it. i dont have the other 2, but im made that some good games are being made specifically for the ps3 or xbox >.<


----------



## Tudd (Jul 9, 2008)

Revamp said:


> I took the 360. It's superior in so many ways than the other 2.
> 
> The PS3 is a good system. Though it's barely portable being the system that weighs the most of the 3. The wireless gaming is crappy, especially since you can only have one person at a time playing online. So much for it being free. And also the warranty for it is definitely worthless. Even a buildup of dust goes under "act of god" and that voids the warranty. And you have to buy the most expensive PS3 for backwards compatability, thats definitely a cheap shot. It's got the best graphics and stuff, but that doesnt make a game, it really doesn't.
> 
> ...


 
360 having a power brick makes it less portable.  But in all seriousness. That's a weak point, the least portable because of it's weight? It's really not that far off from the 11 pounds of the PS3. But if 11 pounds is a challenge... You best not try to move your old CRT tv. 

That dust issue was hilarious. The owner actually told Sony he had used compressed air to rid the system of dust. XD That was his first problem. He told Sony he had done something to his console. That there voided his warranty. Gotta love "act of God" clauses. 

As for the best graphics? LOLWUT? Seriously... In most cases 360 wins that one. Sound goes to PS3 though. 

We could also bring up MS's horrendously slow repair time for it's consoles and compare it to Sony's relatively fast service. :grin: But at the end of the day, we need both companies else we have monopoly which results in no competition and epic consumer loss.


----------



## Revamp (Jul 9, 2008)

Tudd said:


> 360 having a power brick makes it less portable.  But in all seriousness. That's a weak point, the least portable because of it's weight? It's really not that far off from the 11 pounds of the PS3. But if 11 pounds is a challenge... You best not try to move your old CRT tv.
> 
> That dust issue was hilarious. The owner actually told Sony he had used compressed air to rid the system of dust. XD That was his first problem. He told Sony he had done something to his console. That there voided his warranty. Gotta love "act of God" clauses.
> 
> ...




If your friend has a 360, you can actually transport your HDD to the other 360 and use it there. That isn't possible with the PS3.


----------



## Tudd (Jul 9, 2008)

Revamp said:


> If your friend has a 360, you can actually transport your HDD to the other 360 and use it there. That isn't possible with the PS3.


 
What if you desire more than simply the save files? But yeah, that is a very good point. Most of the 360 games seem to have split-screen online which means the HDD is more than enough for most cases.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm the ps3's doing better then i thought... although it is the nintendo 64 for me anyday XD


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 9, 2008)

Revamp said:


> Fanboy dribble



Learn2doyourhomework


----------



## Revamp (Jul 9, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Learn2doyourhomework




Learn to be correct


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 9, 2008)

The Wii has taken the lead!! <(OoO)>


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 9, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> The Wii has taken the lead!! <(OoO)>


 
Oh the horror D:


----------



## Revamp (Jul 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh the horror D:



I feel the same way Fox *hugs* :/


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh the horror D:



Not surprised. Wii has been ownin' in everything, man...
Sales, Polls, game quantity, etc.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> game quantity



Amen.

And in this occasion, it's not actually a good thing. <(T-T)>


----------



## Foxstar (Jul 10, 2008)

Revamp said:


> I feel the same way Fox *hugs* :/



Bawww


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Blu-ray owned HD-DVD.


'Nuff said.


----------



## Yggd (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's how I see it:

*Wii:* Mostly terribly 3rd party games that no one's interested in, but with the expected fantastical games from popular franchises as well as the occasional surprisingly good newcomer. New motion-sensing controllers aren't a big deal, but can make some games pretty damn fun.

*PS3:* There's only a handful of great games to choose from at the moment, but I expect good things in the future. Just look at the PS2; that thing was spewing out so many titles that it was bound to produce a few gems along the way, and it did. There'll be a similar occurrence with the PS3, me thinks. If you happen to own one and you don't have, or are at least attempting to get, MGS4, you probably shouldn't be playing games to begin with.

*Xbox 360:* SHOOTAN GAEMS!!11 PEW PEW PEW!!111 D:< That being said, it also has a few interesting titles; most of which, if not all, are first-person shooters, of course.

I'm personally extracting the most pleasure from the Wii, followed by the PS3. I don't own a 360, mostly because I don't want to.


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

PS3 has some goog titles coming and has some already;

Resistance; Fall Of Man.
Resistance 2.
Killzone 2.
Littlebigplanet.
MGS4.
Home.


There is a good handful of reasons to buy the PS3 if you want exclusives.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> PS3 has some goog titles coming and has some already;
> 
> ...
> Resistance 2.
> ...


How can you say that games that haven't come out yet are good? Home may be the greatest thing ever or it may end up a novelty that is disregarded after a short while. It's hard to say, but putting Little Big Planet and Home as "great PS3 games" when they're not even out is sort of misleading.

Myself? Out of the few games I've played on the PS3 the only one I liked was Ratchet and Clank: Future. I couldn't stand Resistance, Haze was one of the worst FPS games I've ever played and Lair was an exercise in how NOT to make a game with bad controls.

The PS3 is a good system, don't get me wrong... but it's not in its prime yet.


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> How can you say that games that haven't come out yet are good? Home may be the greatest thing ever or it may end up a novelty that is disregarded after a short while. It's hard to say, but putting Little Big Planet and Home as "great PS3 games" when they're not even out is sort of misleading.
> 
> Myself? Out of the few games I've played on the PS3 the only one I liked was Ratchet and Clank: Future. I couldn't stand Resistance, Haze was one of the worst FPS games I've ever played and Lair was an exercise in how NOT to make a game with bad controls.
> 
> The PS3 is a good system, don't get me wrong... but it's not in its prime yet.


Resistance is a good game, apart from that I agree with you.
I'm on the Resistance forum and I know its a good game, I talk to the people who make the game on there, or listen to their podcasts or they show exclusive gameplay. Resistance 2 will kick ass, 60 players online, 8 person online co-op. You cannot say that is crappy, it will blow COD4 right out the water in my eyes. Resistance has good a storyline, online play is good because the lobbys are well set out, you get some good games going and theres some hard clans out there to challenge. I've been playing it for a year and a half now.


----------



## DragonRift (Jul 10, 2008)

I was going to select the XBOX 360, but after really thinking about it, my decision leaned in Sony's favor.

The 360 is a phenomenally awesome system, don't get me wrong.  I love it!  I feel bad for any gamer who isn't able to buy one for themselves, for they are truly missing out on some insanely fun games.  That, and Live! is user-friendly enough to where even complete newbies to the console world will be able to handle it.  And they're getting cheaper soon.  ^^;

However, the PS3 earns a little more love from me by a hair.  For one thing, as far as I've seen, Sony's been a bit more responsive to hardware/firmware problems than Microsoft has been in the past.  Especially last week when their 2.4 patch raised issues with machines across the nation.  Within hours, Sony responded by unplugging the update and fixed it with a new one less than a week later.  Free of charge.  Microsoft has been nice to us too, but I have yet to see them address a problem like THAT in such a quick fashion like that.

Also, on a technical level, performance as a whole has the upper-hand with the PS3.  After playing *Metal Gear Solid 4* last month, I can honestly say that the 360 will never be able to achieve something as massive as that.  The fact that games utilize the HD space to play 'em makes loading less of a chore, for they're able to place wait times in more convenient spots, instead of just anywhere.  Games like *Ninja Gaiden II* and *Mass Effect* suffered from erratic load sequences left and right on the 360, if you remember correctly.

Blu-ray, whether you want to admit it or not, is also a smarter format.  It's several times larger than a DVD (50GB dual layer discs anyone?) which definitely allows developers to cram more into a single disc.  Blu-ray movies, on the other hand, are like putting on glasses for the first time.  After seeing my first movie in that format last fall, I was changed forever.  It has been nine months since I last bought a DVD because of that.  It literally made me look at my DVD collection of 300+.... and I broke down and cried.  On the plus side, the PS3 also upconverts your DVDs so you still get a bit of a cleaner picture than your DVD player was able to put out.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 10, 2008)

I like all the systems, and I don't think I'll really ever have a favorite

I've played the 360 the most, and there are loads of games out for it that I love or I want.  The Wii is cheap, and I've had just about as much fun playing that as the 360.  Super Mario Galaxy was one of the most fun games I've played, and I can't wait to play Okami on the Wii.  I haven't got to play PS3 much, but I think once it has a few more games I want, it will have a lot of potential to also be an awesome system.  I liked the PS2 the best because it had so many RPGs and I love RPGs ^^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Just like in sales, PS3 is getting their doors blown off...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Just like in sales, PS3 is getting their doors blown off...


 
Not in Europe or Japan it ain't.....


----------



## Tudd (Jul 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Not in Europe or Japan it ain't.....


 
Maybe because there is still intelligence left out there.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Not in Europe or Japan it ain't.....



Not surprised about Europe, but _Japan_? The land of techno toilets and 2'X4' hotel rooms? NO WAY! XD


----------



## Range (Jul 10, 2008)

I got the Wii, so I'm going with that. There aren't that many games that appeal to me on the 360 or PS3. Not any new ones anyways, only sequals like Katamari, Disgaea, FF, and KH. I hate how a majority of the 360 fan boys I know are so cocky and close minded though. One of my MSN friends talks about how the Wii isn't the best because of the technical aspect "It doesn't have the power of the PS3 or 360" and my friend from school doesn't like it because almost all he plays is shooters, so it's no good. He even told me one time that he doesn't like hard games because they get too challenging and become no fun. I personally love the hard games, because even if they frustrate me to the point I want to shatter the controller/hand held, it just makes it better when I finally beat it. Plus they tend to be longer.
Oh, plus, Wii's price is lowest and most of the games are only $50 still while most of the 360/PS3 ones I noticed are $60


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

Range said:


> I got the Wii





Range said:


> I personally love the hard games




Wrong choice, much? <(._.)>

Other than the odd game with dodgy controls *stares at Gingerbread Man's nunchuck usage, then stares at Gingerbread Man itself* I don't see many difficult games on the Wii... D:


----------



## Range (Jul 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Wrong choice, much? <(._.)>
> 
> Other than the odd game with dodgy controls *stares at Gingerbread Man's nunchuck usage, then stares at Gingerbread Man itself* I don't see many difficult games on the Wii... D:



The hard games part wasn't necessarily refering to the Wii, it does have a few hard games (No More Heroes gets kinda hard later on when you're on the higher difficulties.) but I guess it was mostly refering to some of the DS 2D side scrollers. Since it's 2D, it's harder to dodge and easier to die compared to 3D games like Halo, GoW, etc. where you can do more than just jump, duck, and run to the sides.

Besides, Old School games pwn the next/current gen systems. Back when it was almost all about the fun factor of the game instead of having the best looking graphics to impress people.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 11, 2008)

I have to agree with you on the 2D sidescollers being harder. You only need to mention the classic Megaman games to put most retro gamers into fits. :3
Metaphorically, of course. <(>_>)>


----------



## Range (Jul 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> I have to agree with you on the 2D sidescollers being harder. You only need to mention the classic Megaman games to put most retro gamers into fits. :3
> Metaphorically, of course. <(>_>)>



[off topic]Yep, old school Megaman |3
Oh, and the castlevania games. The Creature (the Frankenstein one) from Portrait of Ruin is deadly if you get caught in a corner when it does it's electric attack. *remembers the numbers above my head when I made a mistake and got caught by that* THE HORROR! WHY THE TRIPLE DIGIT DAMAGE! DX
[/off topic]


----------



## Kinos (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh how I love the console debates.
PS3 all the way. DOn't know what the rest of you are doing to break your systems, but I have yet to have any issues with mine, aside from the occasional freeze up. By occasional, I mean twice since I bought it.  Then again I was an idiot and went out and bought the original $600 version, before they stripped out the backwards compatibility and who knows what else.
As for the 360, bought it to get some of my retard friends to leave me alone, and now, it serves its purpose quite well, as a space heater.  That is, when the cord is not falling out of the power adapter.
Bought MGS4 a few weeks ago, and I have to say, with hold your judgments of the system till you have played this.  First time I have ever seen a game suffer from random speed ups, as opposed to random slow downs.


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 13, 2008)

Revamp said:


> I took the 360. It's superior in so many ways than the other 2.
> 
> The PS3 is a good system. Though it's barely portable being the system that weighs the most of the 3. The wireless gaming is crappy, especially since you can only have one person at a time playing online. So much for it being free. And also the warranty for it is definitely worthless. Even a buildup of dust goes under "act of god" and that voids the warranty. And you have to buy the most expensive PS3 for backwards compatability, thats definitely a cheap shot. It's got the best graphics and stuff, but that doesnt make a game, it really doesn't.
> 
> ...






HOW LONG DID IT TAKE YOU TO TYPE THAT?!

I say Wii because it has more interactive games. Nothing involving button-mashing.
And I say this to EVERYBODY.

GRAPHICS DON'T MATTER, IT'S THE GAMEPLAY THAT MATTERS MOST!

Hope I got through to some people in saying that.


----------



## Range (Jul 13, 2008)

noob1444 said:


> GRAPHICS DON'T MATTER, IT'S THE GAMEPLAY THAT MATTERS MOST!


Quoting for truth


----------



## Revrant (Jul 13, 2008)

I love seeing all of the fan boy nonsense on here, "oh lololol the X360 is my space heater!"

So what's the PS3 to you? The post-MGS4 Paperweight?

I chose X360, it was a hard choice between that and Wii, but I think Live really sold it for me, as both have lots of great games. I played some Resistance at the store, and it was CoD with monsters, and I hate CoD, played the original Killzone at my cousin's house and wasn't at all impressed, though I wish them luck all the same.

I just don't feel the console has anything to offer me, when I look at the upcoming PS3 exclusives versus the X360, it's the X360 that makes my eyes widen, Home? They'll be lucky not to get their pants sued into oblivion by Linden Lab. LittleBigPlanet looks good, but it and MGS4 do not a game console make.

The other thing that bugged me to no end is how horribly Sony is treating the consumers, I think they need a huge failure in the PS3 to snap back into reality and start treating us RIGHT again. We had that Rootkit scandal, murdering the PSP homebrew community and offering no alternatives, originally pandering to the movie executives with what would have been the most invasive DRM scheme yet with BD+ which they finally backed off of. Then ripping us on the price of the PS3, then dropping features(they mocked MS for not having) and telling us the new low price is "only temporary", and now we're stuck with horrible backward compatibility and a couple other features missing, and still only one amazing game.

Just my two cents. =)


----------



## LunaticMoth (Jul 13, 2008)

Sheesh. Well, I guess I'll go with the Wii. Really, I prefer my games to be fun.

EDIT: But to be fair, the Nintendo DS owns them all.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 13, 2008)

i voted for the last option like a sane person, but...
if i had to pick one i'd go with the wii.
second place is the 360, and third the ps3.

it's really just a matter of game preference:
Wii:  do you like having fun?
360:  do you like shooting people/aliens/mexicans?
ps3:  do you like not playing video games and not having 600$?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 13, 2008)

Daaaang. Wii FTW!!!!
Winning by 5! X3


----------



## Tudd (Jul 13, 2008)

Revrant said:


> I love seeing all of the fan boy nonsense on here, "oh lololol the X360 is my space heater!"
> 
> So what's the PS3 to you? The post-MGS4 Paperweight?
> 
> ...


 
And we need your two cents, the Wii fanboy's two cents and the PS3 fanboy's two cents to create a positive market environment. What everyone fails to realize is this is just a console and without competition in the market, all consumers lose.


----------



## Kinos (Jul 14, 2008)

Revrant said:


> I love seeing all of the fan boy nonsense on here, "oh lololol the X360 is my space heater!"
> 
> So what's the PS3 to you? The post-MGS4 Paperweight?



Think what you like, that's really all I use it for. It sits on my desk and when it gets cold during the winter I turn it on and the air temperature rises at least 5 degrees Fahrenheit in about 10 minutes.
And as for the fan-boy comment, your right I am.


----------



## M&Mike (Jul 19, 2008)

Lukealyke said:


> I have a 360 and a Wii. Not to be mean or anything, but I just don't see anything I would enjoy on the PS3 besides MGS4. I'll probably get it once the prices come down.



word
i have a wii and a 360, i think i can wait to buy a general bluray player seeing as that is the only perk the ps3 has for me


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 19, 2008)

LunaticMoth said:


> But to be fair, the Nintendo DS owns them all.


QFT

My favourite games are all on handhelds... <(._.)^




Wait Wait said:


> i voted for the last option like a sane person, but...
> if i had to pick one i'd go with the wii.


Same here. Though, that probably has something to do with the fact that I only have a Wii out of the three consoles. I don't have anything against the other two, but because I don't own them, I don't think I'm really in any position to judge which is better. <(^-^)>


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

While gameplay _is_ ultimately more important than sexy, detailed characters and environments, presentation sure as fuck *helps* draw you into a game and a powerful graphics engine simply gives artists more room to do what they want/need to do to meet that end. As fun as some of the Wii's games are, really, most of them look like they severely underwhelm the consoles ability to handle said engines. It _is_ essentially Game Cube hardware, _right?_ The Game Cube had some _amazing_ looking games. Isn't it fair to expect games to _look_ as good as they play, given how pricey they tend to be?

That being said, I think I probably will get a Wii at some point, but right now, I simply want a 360 more, and you'd have to have known me personally for a long time to know how much that says about the system. See, I *hated* the original Xbox with *a passion*. It had like *one* good series of games that you couldn't also get on GC and/or PS2 in Halo, and that was basically *it*. I felt like if it weren't for that game/series and the fact that it was backed by Microsoft's money and marketing prowess, it would've failed epically whereas IMO it more or less failed upwards. So when the 360 was announced, I figured it would be the same shit with Nintendo and Sony once again having the better libraries and exclusives, and I prayed that *this time*, consumers wouldn't invest in it just because it's Microsoft.

I've played all three systems and seen what all three are capable of, and PS3 is a great machine, it's just not a great *gaming* platform by virtue of having very, *very* little in the way of games that can't also be found on 360. It's like Sony got too far ahead of itself because most people aren't quite ready to do with their home entertainment setups what the PS3's real function is, and if it doesn't have games, then that means all the other shit doesn't matter. It's kind of a shame really because I can see how people in higher tax brackets who don't mind ditching technology they've already invested in that's not actually that old would love it. That's just not most of _us_.

As for the Wii, let me just say it's _really_ good that it's so easy on the wallet. Most of my issues with it come down to personal preference. Honestly, am I the *only* person who doesn't look at that simplified virtual world on their network and get the impression Nintendo has this elaborate scheme for world domination? I wouldn't mind a world that bends to Nintendo's will if that world actually had *choices* and didn't look like a fucking *Crayola commercial!*

I honestly can't find much fault with 360 that isn't common to gaming in general.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Revamp said:


> The wii....that's all i have to say really
> It did have it's innovation factor when it first came out. But that's about it...and the virtual console, if you have online and cash.  Most games on the wii really suck. It only has maybe 10-15 good and noticeable games out of the hundreds made. and out of those games, 5-7 of them arent Wii exclusive at all. The wireless gaming is bad...really bad. The friend idea is ok, but when you have to have separate codes for games, it becomes teedious and hard as heck to keep up. Also you have a set limit of friends to use. For games that go online, the lag makes it impossible to play against others unless you're friends with them.
> 
> The wii doesn't even play anything like a CD or DVD...and that blows.
> ...



Let's see...Nintendo is a *GAMING* company, first and foremost. Besides, most people already HAVE a DVD/CD player, so why get another? (Unless it's a Blu-Ray on the PS3, but that's another story) So, of course, they concentrate on making a GAMING system, not a "Swiss Army entertainment console". And btw, senior citizens LOVE games like "Wii Sports". Lets them play sports like bowling that they couldn't do otherwise.
As for having "lousy games", ALL systems have a majority of lousy games, and a small amount of decent to great games. Perfection is easier to aim for than to achieve. Even Xbox 360 has a LOT of mediocre games (Perfect Dark Zero, Conker: Live and Reloaded, for example) and relatively few "great" games (Halo being the "biggest" name).


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

*Fuck seniors!*

we should make a game for Wii called Iceflow, where you're a young sexy Eskimo and have to give old people who aren't dead yet Viking funerals on ice. See how much they like playing *that*.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *Fuck seniors!*
> 
> we should make a game for Wii called Iceflow, where you're a young sexy Eskimo and have to give old people who aren't dead yet Viking funerals on ice. See how much they like playing *that*.



Ah, yes. Alienate a potential group of new players, simply because they're old, and aren't able to play games like Halo or GTA because their reflexes aren't as sharp as our's.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Ah, yes. Alienate a potential group of new players, simply because they're old, and aren't able to play games like Halo or GTA because their reflexes aren't as sharp as our's.



*They're* going to die someday, *we're not!* If Nintendo was smart, they'd probably not care so much about catering to the people who _aren't_ immortal.

edit: *and* infallible


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *They're going to die someday, we're not!*



Uh....Nah, I'm not going to explain it to him, he might crack.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

These are going to be famous quotes someday Ty, you should add all of them to your sig. It'll make you more popular.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> These are going to be famous quotes someday Ty, you should add all of them to your sig. It'll make you more popular.



Nah


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

It'd make you look smarter than quoting yourself getting dissed


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It'd make you look smarter than quoting yourself getting dissed



Getting dissed? Nah, I just like the fact that I'm creeping you out with this avy.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Getting dissed? Nah, I just like the fact that I'm creeping you out with this avy.



You realize *enjoying* the fact that something about you creeps people out is kinda what *defines* a creep as opposed to someone who's just inept, right?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You realize *enjoying* the fact that something about you creeps people out is kinda what *defines* a creep as opposed to someone who's just inept, right?



Oh, well. If you don't like the avy, not my problem.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

And if you like presenting yourself as a *freak*, not my problem.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 19, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And if you like presenting yourself as a *freak*, not my problem.



Uh-huh...talk about the pot calling the kettle black...(posting on a web forum for Furries)

Anyway, can we get back on topic, please?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Uh-huh...talk about the pot calling the kettle black...(posting on a web forum for Furries)



Not every furry is a freak by any definition of the word, not every person who posts on a furry forum is necessarily a furry, and when I call _you_ a freak, it has much stronger connotations than what's typically associated with furrydom.


			
				TyVulpine said:
			
		

> Anyway, can we get back on topic, please?



Sure, now that I've got a better reason to put your ass on ignore other than not liking you and no longer feel the need to tolerate your stupidity or your avatar.


----------



## Range (Jul 20, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> *They're* going to die someday, *we're not!*


Oh wow... I felt my IQ drop on that one...



TyVulpine said:


> Let's see...Nintendo is a *GAMING* company, first and foremost. Besides, most people already HAVE a DVD/CD player, so why get another? (Unless it's a Blu-Ray on the PS3, but that's another story) So, of course, they concentrate on making a GAMING system, not a "Swiss Army entertainment console". And btw, senior citizens LOVE games like "Wii Sports". Lets them play sports like bowling that they couldn't do otherwise.
> As for having "lousy games", ALL systems have a majority of lousy games, and a small amount of decent to great games. Perfection is easier to aim for than to achieve. Even Xbox 360 has a LOT of mediocre games (Perfect Dark Zero, Conker: Live and Reloaded, for example) and relatively few "great" games (Halo being the "biggest" name).


Another point about senior citizens and Wii. I've been trying to get my grandma to play some sort of game with me all the time. I finally found a game she can play, and not epically fail at, and that's Wii Sports. Hell, I think she even beat me in a couple of games of bowling. It's *BECAUSE* Nintendo is trying things like reaching out to other age groups that's making the wii more wanted. and the thing about the CD/DVD player, my friend's point that out as the Wii's biggest fault, and the DS's fault is that "It can't hold pictures, music, play movies, or go on the internet." which is why they think PSP is better. I totally agree with you "Swiss army entertainment console" thing.


----------

